# 5.25 speakers for door panel



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I am replacing the speakers in my door panels. The speakers are about 5.25 inches. I want to know what speakers would be good to replace those?? I seen these ones, are these good???? . I dont understand watts and stuff like that, so i dont know whats good or not.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Dude, are you serious? Those are 10 inch subwoofers. You need speakers for your doors right? Those would not fit, or be good for your doors.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

haha mi bad, i posted the wrong link, those are the subs im looking at for the trunk. heres the ones im looking at for my side panel . I dont know anything about watts and ohms and stuff like that, so i have no clue what are good speakers.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

dont get sony. Much like polk, sony spends all their R&D on making their product look good rather than making it sound good. If you want a good pair of speakers, plan to spend 100+ on Ebay, or about 200 online.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Ok, what brands are good quality???


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Here's some mtx 5.25 speakers 
Here's some JBL 

Are these two good speakers?? I heard JBL and mtx are good qualilty


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-NPUiD4...1800&I=575FRC4205&o=p&a=1&cc=01&avf=Y&search=


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

alright i bought 4 rockford speakers that are 5.25 in. 2 for the doors, and two for the rear. Can i just cut the wires of the stock speakers and replace them with the rockfords. Will they sound good that way, or is there a way to make them top performance. Because i noticed the wires connecting to the stock speakers are only about 20gauge wire and those say they're 15 amp. And these rockfords i got are 120amp each.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i think you mean watts

The stock front speakers run off of 15 watts RMS, and the rears run off of 8 watts RMS. Theoretically you could run those rockfords off of the stock amp (and i use that term loosely), but they would benefit MUCH more from an aftermarket amp

Make sure that they are 120 watt RMS instead of 120 Peak. Let me know the RMS power and i will recommend an amp


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Yea i meant to say watts not amp. But the speakers i got for the door panels and rear here .They are 120peak and 60rms. By the way where is the stock amp??? I would like to replace that with a better one ???? what are the specks on it??


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

If I were you, spend a little more on the fronts and get component speakers, they require more work to putp on but their worth it. I have the kenwood excelon components on front and back (2 pairs) along with a single 12 and the sound is amazing. but you don't have to get components for the rear if your on a tight budget. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-tq8BQX...113KFCXR51&o=p&a=0&cc=01&avf=N&search=kenwood


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

where is the location of the stock amp on the '98 200sx??? I have 60rms, 120peak speakers for front and rear. What amp should i get for those???


----------

